
Ask HN: Would you pay for a mobile phone OS? - calferreira
Would you pay at all for a mobile phone OS ?
Would you pay a subscription for a mobile phone operating system ?<p>This assumes that support is provided as well as new functionalities and security updates.
======
proyb2
iOS is the best in security, privacy and free. Without a good AI and language
that drive new innovation, nobody would wants a subscription, at least
majority of MNC and government sector are using iPhone that has easiest
administration over Android ecosystem.

The alternative is Jolla or Tizen. I would rightly reject paid subscription
that customers may complaints over limited features or demand unrealistic
request which can cause more harm than a model for growth.

~~~
calferreira
It's "Free" not Free. If Apple decides to remove support for your device they
can do it anytime.

~~~
proyb2
Agreed, iPhone 4S and other is no longer supported on iOS 10 due to aging
hardware, 5-years lifecycle is not bad for a new replacement and Apple need to
push better hardware and I believe FPGA will have the biggest role for mobile
secure mechanism, AI and VR/AR in mobile device. Psst, you know Apple and
Acron cofounded ARM? I'm one of the users who love futuristic technology and
there are lot of crazy inventions could be feasible.

The same for Android and some are still using vulnerable versions. It can be
free if the OS does run auto update, if it cause data loss, it will cause
headache. I feel Windows updates is already making our IT jobs miserable.
There is nothing to stop anyone from trying paid subscription mobile OS, if
it's successful and gather strong community support, you will see it on
HackerNews #1 rank. ShowHN.

~~~
calferreira
In my opinion, every android device should have the option to use AT LEAST
AOSP. The device is yours, if no one provides updated you should have the
ability to sideload an OS of your choice.

Obviously this is not simple for most people, compiling AOSP for your device
is not an easy task, features get lost because of vendor specific code.

What we need is a Nexus like approach but without the planned obsolescence.

But you're right, 5 years support is very nice.

The thing is, phones get so powerful these days that i don't that there's any
feature that would justify obsolence.

~~~
proyb2
True, I tried XDA ROM with fairly easy to root on Samsung phone. My opinion
that renting a phone with paid subscription OS sound much attractive than paid
subscription OS alone.

Telco ISP offer premium services to replace iPhone and Android phones without
question ask at a lower fee.

Majority of consumers' expectation are unlike we see 20 years ago, they would
like 4K display, for medical research like HealthKit and movie realistic
gaming are powerful. iPhone 7 and phone that use Snapdragon 8x0 are just
enough but not great since batteries lifespan is the limitation. Li-Ion
batteries is going to phase out with a non-hazard batteries.

Someone could start with Samsung Tizen OS, they still have not take off.

